# Suns exploring feasibility of trade for Pau Gasol



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430107912573157376


----------



## R-Star

Yay. A real trade. 

Hopefully anyways.


----------



## Diable

Gasol seems like a terrible fit for the style that the Suns are playing, plus he's not been very good this year. At some point he needs to make a contract push though.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Diable said:


> Gasol seems like a terrible fit for the style that the Suns are playing, plus he's not been very good this year. At some point he needs to make a contract push though.


You mean like 31 days ago?

January	15	35.1	8.4-16.5	.510	0.0-0.2	.000	4.0-5.2	.769	2.7	9.3	11.9	3.9	1.7	0.6	2.3	2.5	20.8

21 points, 12 boards, 4 assists and 2 blocks while shooting over 50% is a strong push.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

His performance in Lakers should be much better (statistics wise) because he is one of the few in the Lakers team that can score (without Kobe). 
He could help Suns in the rebs but it is very questionable can he fit into the fast playing style and is he a good addition from the mental perspective. If he doesn't disturb the team's chemistry and brings some good to the table he can give us an additional edge in the forthcoming games. I say we should risk it as long as we don't give draft picks.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430175015573549057


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430175275360321538

This was my thought as well. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430175654785458178


----------



## Maravilla

Bottom line is that if it is only Okafor for gasol, fine. Its meh, but whatever. 

But if that is the case would that just be a tank move for LA anyways? Doesnt gasol expire this year? I dont get moving him for a fellow expiring.. Plus this only takes minutes away from Len, who has shown signs of life recently.


----------



## Hyperion

The Suns have three NONLOTTO picks in the first round. I don't see why parting with the worst one would be a bad deal. Gasol has another three years left in him at a solid level. He could easily step into the PF role for 15-25mpg and that would swing a few games and possibly series in our favor. In the end, we'd be trading nothing for an ALL STAR talent. I say it's a no brainer if the cost is Okafur + a 1st.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

1) He can't really play PF anymore, so the Suns would be pretty much solely using him at that spot.

2) He will be taking minutes out of Miles Plumlee and Channing Frye's pockets, and neither of them are terribly prone to scoring too much on the fast break. The Suns also only score about 20 points on the fast break per game, and I would venture to guess that having a skilled high post passer/low post option would probably be a boon to the other 80-90 points the Suns plan on scoring.

3) Suns could definitely use a proven playoff player and another shot creator. If you get a chance to add a 17/10/3 player without giving up a rotation guy, you kinda have to do it.


----------



## Madstrike

I dont know what to say about this trade.

I mean is this the guy who will take us over the hump and make us legit contenders come playoff time? Its gonna be a rental, so they need to think about that.

We know hes got a handful of post moves in half-court game and is a great passing big man, but he'll take minutes from frye(who stretches the floor making our guards driving much easier, bledsoe, dragic, barbosa) and kief whos improved his game this season and plays well in that fast paced game the suns like.

Im not sure the suns can get better value for okafors contract, so in the end this might be worth a shot but they should definitely consider other options. Im sure they will make a good decision.

On second thought I think gasol would be a good influence to guys like Len, Kieff, and Plumlee. He can definitely show them a few things.


----------



## l0st1

Maravilla said:


> Bottom line is that if it is only Okafor for gasol, fine. Its meh, but whatever.
> 
> But if that is the case would that just be a tank move for LA anyways? Doesnt gasol expire this year? I dont get moving him for a fellow expiring.. Plus this only takes minutes away from Len, who has shown signs of life recently.


Okafor's contract should be covered by insurance, which means they don't gotta pay his ass. Not sure if it still counts towards the cap for this year though.


If it's Okafor straight up for Gasol. I'm ok with that. He can help us make the playoffs since our pick is done for this year. And if it isn't a good fit we can just let him walk or try for a sign and trade if possible.


----------



## R-Star

Tough sell if a first rounder is involved. Does Gasol make Phoenix a realistic contender for the title? Is he sure fire to re sign on a nice deal? Does he even fit all that well?

If Phoenix stays the course, the could parlay those draft picks into a very nice young player this offseason and have Bledsoe back at 100% as well. 

Very exciting future for this team.


----------



## hobojoe

They may end up doing this deal and throwing in a first rounder. Fact of the matter is, with 4 picks and 9 guys already under contract for next season (and that's if they let Bledsoe go), they obviously have to make a move. In a great, but top heavy draft, it's not going to be easy to package multiple picks to move up into the top 10. Not saying they should just be throwing picks into this deal to get rid of them, but they would be best served to make a deal before the deadline that benefits them and also moves pick (s) and/or one of the expendable players with a guaranteed deal for next season.


----------



## l0st1

Wonder if they would try to resign him. He wouldn't be cheap, do we want to spend our cap on him potentially?


----------



## R-Star

hobojoe said:


> They may end up doing this deal and throwing in a first rounder. Fact of the matter is, with 4 picks and 9 guys already under contract for next season (and that's if they let Bledsoe go), they obviously have to make a move. In a great, but top heavy draft, it's not going to be easy to package multiple picks to move up into the top 10. Not saying they should just be throwing picks into this deal to get rid of them, but they would be best served to make a deal before the deadline that benefits them and also moves pick (s) and/or one of the expendable players with a guaranteed deal for next season.


With how much hype this draft is getting, you hope someone who is banking on a top 5 pick and ends up getting a 7-10 could be looking to deal. Its looking like you could still get a real quality player in that range.

If Phoenix gets Gasol right now what's the end game? 2nd round and hopefully resigning Gasol?


----------



## l0st1

Not sure how well Gasol even fits. He is a great player who has shown that he can still be a big piece of a championship puzzle, but I'm not sure we are close enough or have the system that would capitalize on him. We are an up tempo team that wants floor space for our guards to drive. That's why we have thrived with Frye, and the Morris brothers in there. Gasol definitely makes us a better half court team, which would be ideal in the playoffs. But without Bledsoe does it really matter?


----------



## hobojoe

R-Star said:


> With how much hype this draft is getting, you hope someone who is banking on a top 5 pick and ends up getting a 7-10 could be looking to deal. Its looking like you could still get a real quality player in that range.
> 
> If Phoenix gets Gasol right now what's the end game? 2nd round and hopefully resigning Gasol?


Otherwise you keep Okafor's deal and end up selling a first rounder or two this year or if you're lucky, packaging them together and moving up but more likely trading them for heavily protected future picks. 

Neither is a horrible option, having a lot of assets is a good problem to have. I'm just saying if I'm them I'd be willing to trade one of the later picks to give them a legit shot at winning a playoff series this year. You're not mortgaging the future to be above average now, you're giving up one of your 4 picks to give your young guys invaluable playoff experience. IMO it's worth it.


----------



## R-Star

hobojoe said:


> Otherwise you keep Okafor's deal and end up selling a first rounder or two this year or if you're lucky, packaging them together and moving up but more likely trading them for heavily protected future picks.
> 
> Neither is a horrible option, having a lot of assets is a good problem to have. I'm just saying if I'm them I'd be willing to trade one of the later picks to give them a legit shot at winning a playoff series this year. You're not mortgaging the future to be above average now, you're giving up one of your 4 picks to give your young guys invaluable playoff experience. IMO it's worth it.


I don't fully disagree. It's something where I could understand the Suns thinking either way. 

They're in a pretty unique situation compared to most other playoff teams.


----------



## Maravilla

I feel like with a healthy roster we have a good shot at upsetting any seed higher than us in the playoffs minus the Thunder. I am OK keeping our roster as is. I hope we dont sell anything for a rental.


----------



## Dissonance

McD wants to maintain assets for big star/superstar trade so I doubt there will be any 1's involved despite how many. Okafor chip is to hopefully add a rental for nothing to help this team since they're in the thick of it (even though Suns are not a contender), Bledsoe probably won't be back this season, but it'd also be to create more cap space to continued flex for said big trade as Gasol's deal would. 

Makes no sense to keep Gasol longer - if it happened for said reasons.


And I'd rather wait it out anyhow to see what's going on by the deadline or before the draft. Keep our collective 1's. Not worth it for a rental. No 1's? Worth a shot. If Lakers want to save on tax or what not, they'll do it or look elsewhere.


----------



## Luke

As a Lakers fan I would definitely say yes to Okafor + a first.

If I was a Suns fan I would have to think about it. Leaning towards saying yes though considering according to Hyperion y'all have several picks.


----------



## Adam

80% of Okafor's contract is covered by insurance. Given that they aren't going to go deep in the playoffs and Bledsoe is hurt, I can't see much benefit in tossing LA a free first rounder. You shouldn't be in the business of helping out division rivals. They save money just keeping Okafor and they save the pick for better moves.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

From everything I've read on this deal it's pretty open and shut that McD won't be handing out any 1sts for a one year rental considering how much money is coming out of Sarver's pockets if they were to get this done.


----------



## Hyperion

The Pacers pick, which the Suns own, is going to be essentially a second round pick. I don't see a problem with trading a pick. None of the picks will be in the lotto.


----------



## Adam

Hyperion said:


> The Pacers pick, which the Suns own, is going to be essentially a second round pick. I don't see a problem with trading a pick. None of the picks will be in the lotto.


You trade the pick for a future first with some lotto protection and you're deferring the pick for the future and probably getting it higher. You don't hand it out and especially not to a division rival.


----------



## Dissonance

And McD takes picks seriously regardless of where they are.


----------



## Hyperion

Adam said:


> You trade the pick for a future first with some lotto protection and you're deferring the pick for the future and probably getting it higher. You don't hand it out and especially not to a division rival.


I don't think you know how the pick was traded. It's lotto protected until 2020. Unless the Pacers mange to miss the playoffs for the next five seasons, the Suns will have their first first round draft pick, which will be this year at around 29/30. No one wants that pick for many reasons. Unless they're selling it, I don't see why that's a problem.


----------



## Adam

Hyperion said:


> I don't think you know how the pick was traded. It's lotto protected until 2020. Unless the Pacers mange to miss the playoffs for the next five seasons, the Suns well have their first first round draft pick, which will be this year at around 29/30. I don't see why that's a problem.


I didn't mean one specific pick, I just meant in general what you do when you have a surfeit of picks.

You need those picks. Those picks can help you land a superstar. You defer it for the future like I explained. You don't throw it away for a lateral move as I already explained.


----------



## Hyperion

Adam said:


> I didn't mean one specific pick, I just meant in general what you do when you have a surfeit of picks.
> 
> You need those picks. Those picks can help you land a superstar. You defer it for the future like I explained. You don't throw it away for a lateral move as I already explained.


The Suns don't have a 20/10 guy in any way shape or form and I'd be hard pressed to imagine a 30th pick turns into a 20/10 guy for half a season, hell, a month!


----------



## Adam

Hyperion said:


> The Suns don't have a 20/10 guy in any way shape or form and I'd be hard pressed to imagine a 30th pick turns into a 20/10 guy for half a season, hell, a month!


Gasol isn't a 20/10 guy or a difference maker. He won't win you any more games and I don't even think he fits this team stylistically.


----------



## Hyperion

Adam said:


> Gasol isn't a 20/10 guy or a difference maker. He won't win you any more games and I don't even think he fits this team stylistically.


Look up his stats and get back to me... past ten games, he's averaged more than 20/10 a game.


----------



## Adam

Hyperion said:


> Look up his stats


K. Still not a 20/10 guy.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

He *is* a 17/10/3 guy, however, and one of the best passing bigs in the game. Pau is not the kind of guy where you need a style built around him, you plug him in and let him make some smart passes in the half court, play attentive defense in the middle, grab some rebounds and absorb some post possessions.

I disagree with the idea that the 29/30 pick can't return a nice player. Hell, Leandro was drafted #28 (and gave us some great years), Dragic was #45, Miles Plumlee was #26, PJ Tucker was #35, Archie Goodwin (who I expect to be a nice two way player) was #29, and those are just the rotation guys on this year's team. If you loosen the criteria (down to picks in the 20's who aren't on this current team) you'll find a bunch of key cogs in winning Suns teams being drafted in the 20's or much later (Boris Diaw, Jared Dudley, Matt Barnes, Raja Bell, Eddie House, James Jones).

I don't really accept the idea that the #29/#30 doesn't have any real value. Not when you can lock down a young prospect at a super cheap, four year rate a la Chandler Parsons.


----------



## Madstrike

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> He *is* a 17/10/3 guy, however, and one of the best passing bigs in the game. Pau is not the kind of guy where you need a style built around him, you plug him in and let him make some smart passes in the half court, play attentive defense in the middle, grab some rebounds and absorb some post possessions.
> 
> I disagree with the idea that the 29/30 pick can't return a nice player. Hell, Leandro was drafted #28 (and gave us some great years), Dragic was #45, Miles Plumlee was #26, PJ Tucker was #35, Archie Goodwin (who I expect to be a nice two way player) was #29, and those are just the rotation guys on this year's team. If you loosen the criteria (down to picks in the 20's who aren't on this current team) you'll find a bunch of key cogs in winning Suns teams being drafted in the 20's or much later (Boris Diaw, Jared Dudley, Matt Barnes, Raja Bell, Eddie House, James Jones).
> 
> I don't really accept the idea that the #29/#30 doesn't have any real value. Not when you can lock down a *young prospect at a super cheap, four year rate *a la Chandler Parsons.


Agreed, late picks are good cuz the players are on a very light contract, and in this top heavy draft I wouldnt be too shocked if some good prospects slipped to late first rounders... this pacers pick is not worthless at all.


----------



## Diable

The big thing a late pick can get you is a Euro player who isn't quite ready. The Spurs have been doing that for a decade. They pick in that area of the draft and take some guy who is a couple of years away from contributing at the NBA level.


----------



## R-Star

Diable said:


> The big thing a late pick can get you is a Euro player who isn't quite ready. The Spurs have been doing that for a decade. They pick in that area of the draft and take some guy who is a couple of years away from contributing at the NBA level.


No one else has been able to evaluate late Euro picks nearly as well as San Antonio though.


----------



## Luke

R-Star said:


> No one else has been able to evaluate late Euro picks nearly as well as San Antonio though.


I wonder why that is. You'd figure the rest of the league would catch up eventually.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

Luke said:


> I wonder why that is. You'd figure the rest of the league would catch up eventually.


Maybe the secret lies in Popovich's European roots? I'm just rambling a bit now, but maybe 

I agree with Adam and Madstrike we shouldn't give any picks for this deal, especially not a on a good draft year. 
As a lot of people I'm not sure if he can adjust properly to our style of play, if we knew that he can easily click with our team or if he was younger I would give a pick for him. But I think these are the exact reasons (besides the tax and other obvious stuff) why Lakers are giving their division competitor one of their best players:

it is not certain that he will fit in
he is getting old


----------



## R-Star

Luke said:


> I wonder why that is. You'd figure the rest of the league would catch up eventually.


The Detroit Redwings in the NHL has been doing the same thing for decades. 

Personally I don't get it either. Other teams seem to only notice guys who are hyped or guys would be a lotto but has problems like attitude problems or something else.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

A lot of those guys I listed were untrusted euros that were drafted late (Diaw, Dragic, Barbosa), so it's not just San Antonio that's doing a good job in that respect, they just get a bit more press for it than others.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> A lot of those guys I listed were untrusted euros that were drafted late (Diaw, Dragic, Barbosa),


I recommend you buy an Atlas.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Granted, Barbosa is from Brazil. But France and Slovenia are square in the middle of Eurotown, Europe. (Population: several) The term "Euro" in basketball has really more come to mean "international player" than anything else, but I like that you're being nit picky rather than adding valuable discourse. 

There is much value in the picking of nits. For instance you could, at a later date, sell those nits for large profit. Many animals are quite fond of eating them, I hear.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

It seems that Suns halted the trade for now, Lakers want a higher pick, Suns not willing to give one. Also Pau is taking more time to recover than what was initially reported.
http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2014/02/05/morning-shootaround-feb-5-2/#suns


----------



## Maravilla

Good.


----------



## l0st1

I think we should stand firm on just Okafor's contract. No need to give up picks for Gasol rental especially considering it may do more harm than good him joining the team mid season. And he's out for two weeks which means we don't really know how well he will come back from the groin injury before having to trade for him. 

I'd rather pass and be players at the deadline or come draft night.


----------



## Dissonance

He's pretty dialed in.

Makes sense too since only saw updates LA times and such. Nothing PHX. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431155664442757120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431155865672896512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431156069407002624


----------

